# Lowrance HDS 5



## Hendreich (11. November 2009)

Hallo
ich hab mir bei Fa. Schlageter das HDS 5 gegönnt. Ist ja ein tolles Teil. Gestern hab ich meine Nautigpath eingelegt, und das Gerät zeigt mir nur grobe Umrisse ohne Tiefenlinien, eigentlich überhaupt keine Details oder Angaben. Nur blau und grau.  Geht die Karte nicht im Simulationsmodus. Bei meinem H2O funktioniert die Karte einwandfrei. Kennt sich da jemand aus? Wie gesagt, ich habe den Geber noch nicht angeschlossen.

Danke Steffen


----------



## Hendreich (12. November 2009)

*AW: Lowrance HDS 5*

Hat sich erledigt.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Kampfknödel (12. November 2009)

*AW: Lowrance HDS 5*

vielleicht ist ja deine Beseitigung des Problems für Andere hilfreich. Wie hast Du das denn beseitigt?


M.f.G.

René


----------



## Hendreich (12. November 2009)

*AW: Lowrance HDS 5*

Ich hatte die verkehrte Karte aufgerufen. Hab nicht gewusst das die Nauticpath auch von Lowrance ist. Einfach Lowrance eingestellt und schon hats gefunzt. Jetzt bin ich dabei das neue Update aufzuspielen. Mal sehen ob das gleich klappt.

Steffen


----------



## Hendreich (13. November 2009)

*AW: Lowrance HDS 5*

Hallo Rene,
Deine PN kam zu spät. Mal sehen ob ich die gleichen Probleme habe.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Hendreich (13. November 2009)

*AW: Lowrance HDS 5*

Klappt alles prima. Keine Probleme.

Steffen


----------



## helgen (20. November 2009)

*AW: Lowrance HDS 5*

Habe auch ein HDS mit GPS und habe am Anfang auch einige Prolemchen gehabt aber nach dem ich mit Händler Schl gesprochen habe und ein Updat gemacht habe ist das gerät einwandfrei kann es nur empfehlen.


----------

